# no spare



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

I understand that new M/H don,t carry spare wheels now, just a repair kit
If u can,t repair it with the kit does the AA/RAC tow u to a garage or do they take the wheel away & get it repaired/new tyre Anyone had anyexperiences.
Tel


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tel!

The breakdown firm just put on the spare that you've already chosen to buy!! The chassis manufacturers and converters are happy with this arrangement because it leaves 20 kg or so extra payload, until, of course, a new owner does the sensible thing and buys a spare! Been there, done that... Our spare stands perfectly under the fixed corner bed! I prefer the spare to the shaving foam under the driver's seat! :lol:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi tel
dont know which m/homes dont have spare wheels, we have 
autocruise 08, it as a spare (a real one) not like some cars.

tomnjune


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flat tyre*

This is my experience.

I had a flat tyre - one of the rear axles. I could see a small screw lodged in the tyre. As no vehicle was fitted to the spare, I phoned Camper Assist. After quite a long call - 17 minutes to be precise, Camper Assist said they would start the ball rolling. They discussed the option of sending a low loader to take the motorhome to a tyre specialist. I said that this was not necessary, as I simply needed help in jacking the vehicle and removing the wheel. I would then take the wheel to the local tyre dealer for replacement or repair.

A while later my mobile rang and Camper Assist said that their UK agent - the RAC - would not be attending as the nature of my problem was not covered by the Fiat warranty.

I phoned the RAC Commercial Vehicle control centre at Stockport and the operative advised that a patrol was en route. This was in total contradiction to the info provided by camper assist.

A bit later the RAC patrol turned up - well it was actually another firm operating under contract to the RAC. He then arrange for another man to come with a van, and jack the vehicle up and so on.

Soon after another man and a van appeared. He jacked up the vehicle using very heavy duty looking jacking equipment. He took the tyre away, repaired it and brought it back.

All in all, an absolute shambles, taking over four hours to resolve. As it was, the motorhome was on a campsite and not straddling the hard shoulder of the M6 motorway at rush hour, on a cold, wet January evening. You see the point though.

I had asked about using a Fix and Go type thing, but was told by tyre dealers that if I used this, then the tyre was definitely not repairable. With just the screw in place, there was a possibility of repair.

Russell

I will add that my 2009 model van has a spare wheel.

Furthermore, you can see in the pic the type of lifting device used by the contractor. This is much more robust that the standard jack supplied with the vehicle. I personally do not believe the latter could lift a motorhome weighing 5000 kg.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Russell 
Your 5000kg would be spread over 4 wheels so the jack would only need to lift 1/4 of the load 
Agree with your comments about needing a spare


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I asked about the lack of a spare wheel on my new Berkshire (Mercedes) and was told that it came with the tyre re-inflation kit. 
I asked what would happen if that failed to work? The salesman went away and came back later saying he had checked and it would be covered by Mercedes breakdown cover. 
Am I a fool for believing him?
He also said I wouldn't really want to jack up a 4 tonne motorhome on the side of the road. Which I do agree with.
Brian


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Well thats is a surprise !when I asked the salesman where the spare wheel was & how did u release it there was frantic activity underneath the van,by the fitter who obviously couldn,t find it. I was told manufacturers no longer supply spare wheels & theres nowhere to fit one anyway. So u are at the mercy of a breakdown garage (not a tyre specialist) who can charge whatever for a new tyre. I find it very disappointing that after spending a large amount of money on a vehicle u then need to try & sort out how to overcome this problem on what should be a basic item on this type of vehicle. you just don,t think to ask questions like is their a spare wheel and then u have breakdown cover & find it doesn,t include punctures. I give up --its just on your mind all the time, WHAT NEXT :evil:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I always carry a serviceable full size spare wheel and a suitable long handled socket spanner to ensure that irrespective of whoever put the wheel nuts on that I can get them off!

C.


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Well thats is a surprise !when I asked the salesman where the spare wheel was & how did u release it there was frantic activity underneath the van,by the fitter who obviously couldn,t find it. I was told manufacturers no longer supply spare wheels & theres nowhere to fit one anyway. So u are at the mercy of a breakdown garage (not a tyre specialist) who can charge whatever for a new tyre. I find it very disappointing that after spending a large amount of money on a vehicle u then need to try & sort out how to overcome this problem on what should be a basic item on this type of vehicle. you just don,t think to ask questions like is their a spare wheel and then u have breakdown cover & find it doesn,t include punctures. I give up --its just on your mind all the time, WHAT NEXT :evil:


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi tel ,
the rac and aa carry a tyre plug kit which is good for nail type punctures ,
you dont need to take the wheel off,
it is temporary and an advised speed of 50, and doesnt affect a permanent repair,and quick to do
and its free!! so insist on a patrolman not contractor,
i have used the kit , which is cheap and sold by partco 
on one occasion i travelled from toulon to n, e england on a repair
the spare covers all bases,
and saves all the waiting around and worry/availability issues and after hours costs,
i have fitted one on my x250 fiat chassis in front of the axle ,
using the fiat mechanism mounted between the chassis rails, 
having no spare abroad is worth 20 ltrs of water to me

rio


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I received this from my local Fiat agent yesterday.

I gave them Chassis number and this is what I need to fit a spare.

Steel rim at tyre fitters up the road, no price yet on new tyre. 

Rim cost me £20 from another Motorhomefacts member who upgraded to alloys.



Hi 
I have priced up all the parts needed to put a spare wheel carrier to your
ducato 

1353303080 main carrier £159.40 + vat 
1315074080 bracket £4.59 + vat
1357532080 bracket £12.89 + vat 
18782024 x5 screw £0.58 each + vat 
13046211 x6 screw £0.81 each + vat 
1357387080 bracket £2.55 + vat 
1357533080 bracket £5.68 + vat 
1356210080 screw £ 0.55 + vat 

Total of 193.42 + vat


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Spare Wheels*

I have had to change wheels three times now, once on the M6 on a bridge. Not a pleasant experience but I have the disposable paper boiler suit gloves etc etc and it took 20 minutes. I thought this preferable to the 2 >3 hours waiting for a breakdown van.

Our Merc is equip with a Hydraulic Bottle Jack and a Spare Wheel.
Personaly I would not drive without a spare.

Just picture yourself in the Alps miles from anywhere trying to get through to Mayday or whoever. It would take hours. 15 > 20 minutes DIY.

Steve


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine came with the Fiat Fix & Go puncture repair and tyre
inflation kit.

I don't think I have a jack, not looked, I would guess it's not been supplied.

So will have to look out for a decent bottle jack, socket and bar, when I get the spare fitted.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jack*

Hi

The jack may well be under your front seat. Mine is accessd from the front of the seat. The whole lot is in a plastic case and this pulls out.

Russell


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

YES - under the front seat just checked.


----------



## 117659 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

The spare wheel is an option on the Ducato and it is the motorhome convertor who decides if they select it. A number of customers have contacted us about this issue.

The fix and go kit is suitable for punctures, however the tyre will need to be replaced after it has been used and a new glue bottle will need to be purchased.

Our dealerships can retro fit the spare wheels at a cost. I understand that Swift intend to select the spare wheel option on next year's production.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have no spare wheel for the RV, I dont know why, its not as if the extra weight would be a real problem on the load margin ....maybe its a question more pertinent to European vehicles, which are, by their design pared down to the minimum as the vehicles get lighter and lighter. 

I also dont know why I have no spare if its a problem with where to put it, theres acres of space and a ferting great backside on the old girl, so dunno....maybe with my vehicle, its more a case of the sheer weight of the vehicle, given its 12.5 tons unladen, they dont want to put a jack in it....anyhoo, I dont fancy having to take a jack to it, apaprt from how the heck I'd get the wheel nuts undone, given they are torqued up tighter than a tight thing.....


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Fiat_UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> The spare wheel is an option on the Ducato and it is the motorhome convertor who decides if they select it. A number of customers have contacted us about this issue.
> 
> ...


Many thanks to Fiat for the reply.


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like I will have to fork out £3-£400 to have a spare fitted.
Like Rio says going anywhere without a spare is stupid. I,m pleased that it is possible to fit one on the chassis, I sort of pictured myself having to "cuddle" the thing in bed. The Partco kit seems like a good idea as well.
Thanks all
Tel


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fix n Go*



Fiat_UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> The spare wheel is an option on the Ducato and it is the motorhome convertor who decides if they select it. A number of customers have contacted us about this issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info re the Fix n Go. I did not have a Fin n Go present but was going to go and buy one to get me out of the situation I was in. I was not sure about whether the tyre then could or could not be repaired.

Russell


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I have 3 steel rims for sale which will fit the new Fiat X250 16" wheels the rim is 6JX16H2. The rims are nearly new with just the delivary milage on them. I bought 4 from Ebay and have used 1 as a spare for our van. Im looking for about £25 (£90 from Fiat)

Andy


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

has anyone used the puncture free solvent .You deflate your tyres remove the valve and squeeze the contents of the bottle in. In tests it works very well ,the only draw back seems to be that you will never know you have a 4" screw in your tyre.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Punctureseal" Phil??

I think quite a few of us on here have it.
There's been much discussion on other threads. Search "Punctureseal"


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

bandaid said:


> I have no spare wheel for the RV, I dont know why, its not as if the extra weight would be a real problem on the load margin ....maybe its a question more pertinent to European vehicles, which are, by their design pared down to the minimum as the vehicles get lighter and lighter.
> 
> I also dont know why I have no spare if its a problem with where to put it, theres acres of space and a ferting great backside on the old girl, so dunno....maybe with my vehicle, its more a case of the sheer weight of the vehicle, given its 12.5 tons unladen, they dont want to put a jack in it....anyhoo, I dont fancy having to take a jack to it, apaprt from how the heck I'd get the wheel nuts undone, given they are torqued up tighter than a tight thing.....


I don't know what size your tyres are but some RVs have sizes (19.5s?) that are difficult to obtain in the UK let alone in Europe so even though you may not be able to lift the vehicle at least you've got a tyre for the tyre fitter to fit.
We blew an inner rear tyre on the RV in relatively remote spot in Spain - glad I had the spare - you can usually find someone capable of fitting a truck tyre.

 
Keith


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*spares*

Hi,
We have had a couple of blow-outs on the RV over the time we have owned it (OHHH....THAT noise again, unmistakable!!  )

After watching the repairman do the 1st job, Gordon sourced a long piece of pipe which fits over the wheel brace making it easier to undo the wheel nuts.(A little trick of the trade apparently )

When we had the 2nd blow-out...on a motorway, in the rain (S.ds law !!) After limping off the motorway and finding a layby,and by the time the repairman had come to do the job, Gordon had already put down the vehicle jacks, put up our trolley jack and removed the offending tyre. Had he been any longer I think Gordon would even have managed to remove the spare wheel and re-fit it on the vehicle.

On the plus-side....I was able to offer the very wet repairman a cup of coffee on completion of the job

Jenny...(and superman Gordon ) in Maroc


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have a tandem axle and ordered a spare as an extra. As for changing the wheel I just put down the hydraulic levelling jacks and off she comes :roll: :wink: 

Wobby


----------

